# [KERNEL] Nie umiem poprawnie skompilować jajka.

## robjuz

Witam.

Mam taki oto problem.

Chciałem ociągnąć następujące rzeczy:

1) hibernację

2) skalowanie częstotliwości procka

Po przeanalizowaniu configa kolegi który pracuje na bardzo podobne maszynie (laptop) stwierdziłem, że powinien mi pasować.

Po kompilacji nie działała hibernacja (nie było w ogóle takiej opcji przy zamykaniu systemu) , a skalowanie miało przedział od 160 coś MHz do 1,3 GHz Nie byłoby problemu gdyby mój komp nie pracował normalnie na 1,73 GHz.

Przekompilowałem trochę jajko i jaki efekt:

1) skalowanie działa ale najniższy to 800 MHz (max to 1.73GHz)

2) pojawiła się opcja hibernacji ale to wszystko.

3) i to jest najśmieszniejsze: czasem wstaje czasem nie. tzn czasem wywala kernel panic (najczęściej po załadowaniu modułów, ale zdarza się też w innych momentach) a czasem ładnie się uruchomi...

Sprzęt to Acer TravelMate 4062NLMi

jajko to tuxonice-sources

config (to chyba najważniejsze   :Very Happy:  )

```

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_QUICKLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_USER_SCHED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_NR_QUICK=1

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_TOI_CORE=y

CONFIG_TOI_FILE=y

CONFIG_TOI_SWAP=y

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_PRE_HIBERNATE=""

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_POST_HIBERNATE=""

CONFIG_TOI_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_TOI_USERUI=y

CONFIG_TOI_USERUI_DEFAULT_PATH="/usr/local/sbin/tuxonice_fbsplash"

CONFIG_TOI_REPLACE_SWSUSP=y

CONFIG_TOI_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_WAIT=25

CONFIG_TOI=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PD6729=y

CONFIG_I82092=y

CONFIG_I82365=y

CONFIG_TCIC=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_MTD=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_1=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_2=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_4=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I1=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I2=y

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDE_ARCH_OBSOLETE_INIT=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_TUN=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

CONFIG_S2IO=m

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP=y

CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_SLHC=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_PPDEV=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

CONFIG_DAB=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_VGASTATE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_I810=y

CONFIG_FB_INTEL=y

CONFIG_FB_INTEL_I2C=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_6x11=y

CONFIG_FONT_7x14=y

CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V1=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=m

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_INSTRUMENTATION=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZF=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE=m

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

Edycja: Argasek (regulamin, p. 8)

----------

## Bialy

Jak mnie dobija takie cos w stylu:

Mam od kolegi. U niego dziala, a u mnie nie. Az rece opadaja.

Co do Twoich problemow to moze ci sie wydawac, bo ma bardzo podobna maszyne co nie oznacza ze identyczna i jego .config moze nie miec opcji Tobie potrzebnych.

Radze uzyc polecen:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

i posprawdzac/dodac/usunac odpowiednie ustawienia.

--EDIT--

Poprawiony blad wyrazotworczy, za ktory przepraszam (post pisalem pod silnym wplywem uczuc).Last edited by Bialy on Tue Feb 12, 2008 6:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## robjuz

Czemu Ci ręce opadają?

Napisałem, że przeanalizowałem tego configa (znaczy zrobiłem cd /usr/src/linux i make menuconfig) i stwierdziłem, że jest ok.

Potem napisałem, że jak mi działało to przekompilowałem jajko i działa lepiej, ale nie idealnie.

Napisałem także, że proszę o pomoc.

Gdybym sam doszedł do tego co mam dodać/usunąć/zmienić to chyba bym tego postu nie pisał  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Użyj genkernela skoro nie potrafisz sam przygotować dobrego kernela.

----------

## robjuz

Hmmm...

Moje drugie jajko jest z genkernela (awaryjne)  :Wink: 

Jednak nie działa tak dobrze jak powinno. Hibernacja też nie działa i ze skalowanie też jest problem.

Mimo wszystko wolałbym mieć ręcznie skompilowane jajko, a config wziąłem od kolegi bo on tam miał po włączane parę przydatnych funkcji. Jak już wspomniałem przekompilowałem jajko a problem polega na tym, że czasem (teraz wstało bez problemu) a czasem nie  :Sad: 

----------

## sebas86

Samo jądro to jedno, wystarczy przejrzeć gentoo-wiki i kilka wątków na forum o hibernacji aby dowiedzieć się, że niektóre sterowniki stwarzają problemy przy hibernacji, poza tym oprócz modułów do skalowania częstotliwości przydałby się jeszcze demon, który będzie tym zarządzać...

 *Quote:*   

> skalowanie działa ale najniższy to 800 MHz (max to 1.73GHz) 

 

Ale? To znaczy chciałbyś niżej? W tym przypadku najlepiej wyłączyć komputer. Nie wiem co chcesz osiągnąć ale wszystko ma swoje granice.  :Wink: 

@Bialy ma rację. Podobne != identyczne. Najlepiej pogooglaj za identycznym modelem, jeśli nie znajdziesz przejrzyj dokładnie wszystkie komponenty (chipset, procesor, gpu, itd.) i przejrzyj np. gentoo-wiki, albo zadawaj pytania konkretnie dla danego sprzętu.

Zaglądałeś już tu: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Acer_TravelMate_4062_WLMi_Notebook?

----------

## robjuz

Mój laptop to Acer TravelMate 4062NLMi

----------

## sebas86

 *robjuz wrote:*   

> Mój laptop to Acer TravelMate 4062NLMi

 

Wiem, ale NLMi a WLMi to nie jest duża różnica. Kiedyś też się zastanawiałem nad wyborem i wiem, że te literki oznaczają ni mniej ni więcej jak dodatki w postaci karty wi-fi, itd.

----------

## yoshi314

 *Quote:*   

> te literki oznaczają ni mniej ni więcej jak dodatki w postaci karty wi-fi, itd.

 dodatki w postaci "karty wi-fi itd." potrafia popsuc hibernacje, gdy maja nieodpowiednie sterowniki.

----------

## robjuz

To może inaczej.

Czy zna ktoś poradnik albo HOWTO kompilacji kernela? tzn, żeby było opisane gdzie czego szukać i co do czego służy? bo to co jest w handbooku to raczej takie mocno okrojone...

----------

## Poe

w menuconfig naciskasz "?" i masz co i do czego służy.

----------

## milu

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *robjuz wrote:*   Mój laptop to Acer TravelMate 4062NLMi 
> 
> Wiem, ale NLMi a WLMi to nie jest duża różnica. Kiedyś też się zastanawiałem nad wyborem i wiem, że te literki oznaczają ni mniej ni więcej jak dodatki w postaci karty wi-fi, itd.

 

W tym wypadku główna różnica to system operacyjny dostarczany z komputerem(W-Windows, N-NoWindows) oprócz tego mniej ramu i ew. mniejszy dysk. Zainteresuj się tym linkiem z wiki i porównaj swoje lspci z tamtym lspci na wiki - będziesz miał odpowiedź jak bardzo się różni Twój sprzęt od tego ze strony(dysk twardy i ilość ramu nie stwarzają takich problemów przy hibernacji jak inna karta wifi czy procesor).

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## Bialy

 *robjuz wrote:*   

> Jak już wspomniałem przekompilowałem jajko a problem polega na tym, że czasem (teraz wstało bez problemu) a czasem nie 

 

Mi nie chodzilo o samo przekompilowanie jajka z tym configiem. Sam tak robie jak przechodze na inne, lecz to nie zwalnia mnie z sprawdzenia wszystkich opcji.

Chodzilo mi o:

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> i posprawdzac/dodac/usunac odpowiednie ustawienia.

 

----------

## sebas86

 *milu wrote:*   

> W tym wypadku główna różnica to system operacyjny dostarczany z komputerem(W-Windows, N-NoWindows)

 

Mea culpa, dawno nie widziałem tych oznaczeń.

----------

## robjuz

Skompilowałem kernela (suspend2 -wprawdzie teraz jest tuxonice nie umiałem w nim hibernacji znaleźć) tylko musiałem coś źle zrobić bo mi dźwięk nie działa.

Przypuszczam również, że te problemu które miałem to przez acpi gdzyż podczas butowania wypluwa pełno jakiś acpi: coś tam coś tam.

Naraznie nie mam tego problemu gdyż nie udało mi się jeszcze acpi w to jądro wkompilować.

A...

Dodam także że chciałem wejść na Ubuntu livecd i mi nie uruchamia powyżej wersji 6.10. Jak dodałem do opcji jajka acpi=off to wstał  :Wink: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *robjuz wrote:*   

> suspend2 -wprawdzie teraz jest tuxonice nie umiałem w nim hibernacji znaleźć

 

```
#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_UP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_UP_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_TOI_CORE=y

#

# Image Storage (you need at least one allocator)

#

CONFIG_TOI_FILE=y

CONFIG_TOI_SWAP=y

#

# General Options

#

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_PRE_HIBERNATE=""

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_POST_HIBERNATE=""

CONFIG_TOI_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_TOI_USERUI=y

CONFIG_TOI_USERUI_DEFAULT_PATH="/sbin/tuxoniceui_fbsplash"

# CONFIG_TOI_KEEP_IMAGE is not set

CONFIG_TOI_REPLACE_SWSUSP=y

# CONFIG_TOI_CLUSTER is not set

CONFIG_TOI_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_WAIT=30

# CONFIG_TOI_PAGEFLAGS_TEST is not set

CONFIG_TOI=y
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

ArfreverLast edited by Arfrever on Thu Feb 14, 2008 9:43 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## robjuz

Niestety po dodaniu tych opcji i przekompilowaniu jajko hibernacja dalej nie działa. (do suspenda dodałem a nie tuxonice. A może źle zrobiłem?)

----------

## Arfrever

 *robjuz wrote:*   

> Niestety po dodaniu tych opcji i przekompilowaniu jajko hibernacja dalej nie działa. (do suspenda dodałem a nie tuxonice. A może źle zrobiłem?)

 

Te opcje były dla "sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources-2.6.24-r2".

Schemat z `make menuconfig`:

```
Power management options  --->

            [*] Power Management support

            [ ]   Legacy Power Management API (DEPRECATED)

            [ ]   Power Management Debug Support

            [*] Suspend to RAM and standby

            [*] Hibernation (aka 'suspend to disk')

            ()    Default resume partition

            <*>   Enhanced Hibernation (TuxOnIce)  --->

                        --- Enhanced Hibernation (TuxOnIce)

                        *** Image Storage (you need at least one allocator) ***

                        <*>   File Allocator

                        <*>   Swap Allocator

                        *** General Options ***

                        ()    Default pre-hibernate command

                        ()    Default post-resume command

                        <*>   Compression support

                        <*>   Userspace User Interface support

                        (/sbin/tuxoniceui_fbsplash) Default userui program location

                        [ ]   Allow Keep Image Mode

                        [*]   Replace swsusp by default

                        < >   Cluster support  --->

                        [*]   Checksum pageset2

                        (30)  Default waiting time for emergency boot messages

                        < >   Test pageflags
```

Pamiętaj o odpowiednim ustawieniu w konfiguracji bootloadera.

Fragmentaryczny przykład dla bootloadera GRUB:

```
kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sdXY resume=swap:/dev/sdXZ
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

